

Backbone and Pinocchio - nherment
http://lazywithclass.posterous.com/backbone-and-pinocchio

======
Jare
Excuse my naivete, but I don't understand why you can't have Controllers. My
understanding is that Backbone does not provide an abstraction for Controllers
because, well, there's not much to abstract about them, they are just objects
with some data and some functions.

------
jurre
Not trying to start a framework-flamewar here, but what would the benefit of
choosing backbone over a full mvc framework like ember or spine be if you're
just adding the 'c' to backbone with a bunch of plugins?

~~~
mping
Backbone is not as much opinionated as other frameworks, although you have a
point here. What I find most funny is that we're slowly evolving to full-
fledged frameworks on the client. I wonder when the Spring for javascript will
appear...

~~~
camus
It already exists : ExtJS , is a monster frameworks for javascript using JSON
instead of XML for "dependency injection". it is very hard to use due to the
dynamic nature of javascript, hard to know what comes in and out of a method,
some classes have more than 200 methods. But it is really really
powerfull,especially regarding data persistance. Once you master it you can do
very very complex apps pretty quickly.

By the way this is when you wish Javascript had a type system. How can you
know what type a method parameter is unless you dive in the doc ? with Java
you usually just have to look the interface ...

------
wheaties
Wait, let me get this straight, this framework eschews the standard MVC
separation and allows for mixing the M with the V?

I like Backbone and I love AngularJS. Both have their merits. If Backbone
isn't doing it for you perhaps your app needs a full-stack framework like
Angular instead of violating separation of concerns.

~~~
Wintamute
No, this is an implementation of the Command Pattern for MVC. It doesn't
eschew standard MVC separation, rather it strengthens it by removing
domain/business logic into so called "Commands" and keeping it out of the
other tiers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_pattern>

[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/12263/The-Command-
Patter...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/12263/The-Command-Pattern-and-
MVC-Architecture)

This Backbone+Marionette/Geppetto thing reminds me a lot of RobotLegs, which
ASFAIK is one of the most well engineered and well loved AS3 MVC+Command micro
frameworks. It's worth a look.

<http://www.robotlegs.org/>

